# Luke Walton's Blog: My Three Brothers: Adam, Nate and Chris



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> My brothers have always been important to me. We’re all really close in age; everyone is two years apart. The oldest is Adam, he’s 32. The next oldest is Nate, he’s 30. Then myself, I’m 28 while Chris is only 18 months younger than me. He’s 26.
> 
> Growing up, we always did everything together. We all had our own rooms but whether we were playing or just hanging out, we’d always end up with two or three of us crashing in the same room.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800012200


----------

